

Ask HN: I'm trying to find an RSS reader posted here that 'learns'. - tnorthcutt

I ran across an RSS reader on HN recently (maybe a month or two ago) that 'learns', and prioritizes stories likely to be most important to you, based on some sort of like/dislike system. It easily integrated with Google Reader. Any ideas?
======
there
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1680575>

~~~
tnorthcutt
Thank you, Newsblur it was. Link for others: <http://www.newsblur.com/>

------
adambyrtek
Maybe you are thinking about feedly.

<http://www.feedly.com/>

------
flamingbuffalo
not sure if this is it but:

<http://feedafever.com/>

